# Mobo Auto Overclocking



## akiipy22345 (May 18, 2008)

I have a Biostar TForce series motherboard that comes with an overclocking utility with 3 levels. It classifies them like car engines, v6-v12, would using this be a good idea? I have adequate cooling right now with my CPU running at around 22 degrees celcius.


----------

